# Running VMware player Linux bundle and installing VMware player...



## mbzadegan (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi,
How can I run Linux bundle of VMware player on FreeBSD?

```
/usr/home/user# ./VMware-Player-7.0.0-2305329.x86_64.bundle
stat: illegal option -- -
usage: stat [-FLnq] [-f format | -l | -r | -s | -x] [-t timefmt] [file ...]
```


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't bother. IIRC VMware Player installs Linux kernel modules, that won't work on FreeBSD (even with Linux emulation enabled).

emulators/virtualbox-ose might be an alternative.


----------

